# Temperature Spikes Reported on Intel's Core i7-7700, i7-7700K Processors



## Raevenlord (May 4, 2017)

Reports around the web (and posts on Intel's forums) speak in hushed, strained and horrified voices at how some users with Intel's Core i7-7700 processors are seeing strangely random temperature spikes on their processors, which prompts their cooling solutions to spin to the rescue. The report only mentions Intel's 7700 (non-K) processor; though it would seem this issue is more prone to happen with the K version of the processor, according to Intel's forums.

Apparently, some users are seeing temperature spikes that reach as high as as high as 90°C (out of a recommended 100ºC.) Some users even go as far as admitting to have replaced Intel's fabled TIM, and running the CPU under a water cooling solution, only to find those temperature spikes still happening - and their cooling solutions rev up in response. "My own chip suffers from it, (without any overclocking) which is quite an annoyance," a user wrote. "This despite a delid modification and a proper water loop, resulting in the fans ramping up and down very frequently, and the temperature appearing to frequently spike near the danger zone." Intel, naturally, deployed a sanitized response, saying that "the reported behavior of the 7th Generation Intel Core i7-7700K Processor, showing momentary temperature changes from the idle temperature, is normal while completing a task (like opening a browser or an application or a program)." Business talk all the way, but to be honest, we don't even know if there is a real problem here, though there are so pretty interesting OCCT graphs being posted on the forum page. What do you say? Any of our users have seen similar issues?



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## HD64G (May 4, 2017)

It's a new game for a "gaming" processor: How much time can those CPUs stand those temps...


----------



## Frick (May 4, 2017)

Sensor errors? How long do the spikes last? What is defined as "random" here? As Intel says, CPU time spikes are normal, but temperatures accumulates.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 4, 2017)

More reason to RyZen up!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 4, 2017)

The 7700 and 7700k are not exactly "new" CPUs (meaning they have been available for a few months). Why haven't we heard of this before now?


----------



## zAAm (May 4, 2017)

I mean, it cannot be "because you opened a browser", because it's also seen when OCCT is running the CPU at 100% utilisation? Maybe a sensor error?


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (May 4, 2017)

Yes I myself have this issue, it is really frustrating. This is a known issue for a while now I think and I am not sure why a lot of people are not talking about this...


----------



## davidm71 (May 4, 2017)

My 7600K hit 86 degrees with Prime95 ver 28.1. Tried two different coolers and using a high quality thermal paste. Not even overclocked. Not going to replace the TIM but this is scary and the highest temps I've ever noticed in any computer I have ever built. Maybe Intel should issue a recall.


----------



## FR@NK (May 4, 2017)

The graphs look fine....the spikes are not random but adjust to the load from OCCT.


----------



## Indurain (May 4, 2017)

Mine does the same thing, even when idling it will momentarily spike a single core to near 90°C then back to normal. Does this even when idle, it is a 6700K. So far I have ignored it since it is only momentary.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (May 4, 2017)

FR@NK said:


> The graphs look fine....the spikes are not random but adjust to the load from OCCT.


Trust me I have this cpu and this thing is not "fine". I also have a potent cooling solution and at 4.8Ghz with 1.3v I am getting really high temps in load whereas with my previous i5 4690K at 4.6Ghz and 1.23v with a less potent CPU cooler (Corsair h80i GT) I was not reaching the 65 degrees mark very often


----------



## Kursah (May 4, 2017)

HD64G said:


> It's a new game for a "gaming" processor: How much time can those CPUs stand those temps...



Quite a while actually. Haswell chips ran hot and K-series were able to hit TJMAX 100C on stock cooling under stress testing. I've seen chips run for years near 90C with no issues. IIRC Haswell was actually started as a mobile CPU, which are generally built to withstand constant heat cycles at or near thermal throttle limits. To me that part of it would be a non-issue. The real issue is these temp spikes, when and how they occur and if they're legitimate or a bug/issue with sensors. Surely wouldn't be the first time (looks at RMA'd Core2 E8600 from 8 years ago...).

Still doesn't make the issue any less annoying though for those folks going through this. 

I'm pretty damn content with my 4790K atm, it stays cool under air even with a decent OC to 4.8GHz.


----------



## ironwolf (May 4, 2017)

How has this only become news?  Seems something like this would have been before now.  Or at least gotten a bit more exposure on the hardware sites.  All the ones I frequent, have not seen mentions of this.


----------



## birdie (May 4, 2017)

In the second graph spikes are exactly one pixel width, so, considering the test took 50 minutes and the width of the image is 720 pixel, each spike lasted under 4 seconds and the instant temperature delta is over 22% which is way too much for a fan to have enough time to negate.

In other words this picture lacks resolution and I'm inclined to believe it's a sensor malfunction, so the owners of the said "faulty" CPUs may feel safe. Besides, last time I checked, Intel offers a three years warranty.


----------



## Manu_PT (May 4, 2017)

Is sad how techpowerup is being so biased lately. Was my fav website. If you read rx580 review you will understand.

As for this "issue", do your research and you will find that making drama news from this is totally biased.

Quick tip: these cpu were launched almost 6 months ago.

 Good luck techpowerup with your new direction. Thanks for everything. Cheers


----------



## phanbuey (May 4, 2017)

Indurain said:


> Mine does the same thing, even when idling it will momentarily spike a singe core to near 90°C then back to normal. Does this even when idle, it is a 6700K. So far I have ignored it since it is only momentary.




The problem is that if thats happening to 90C at idle, it may go erroneously to 100C causing a false throttle during a game/program.


----------



## Captain_Tom (May 4, 2017)

Yeah but the 7700K is 5% better at 1080p gaming than the R7 1600X, so it's worth it.


----------



## Manu_PT (May 4, 2017)

Is not 5%, is up to 35% in some games (rottr) and at stocks speeds, and up to 50% when both max overclocked (on cpu and ddr4).


----------



## FR@NK (May 4, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Trust me I have this cpu and this thing is not "fine". I also have a potent cooling solution and at 4.8Ghz with 1.3v I am getting really high temps in load whereas with my previous i5 4690K at 4.6Ghz and 1.23v with a less potent CPU cooler (Corsair h80i GT) I was not reaching the 65 degrees mark very often



My post was referring to the graphs posted. 

Also please understand that heat output increases exponentially when you increase clocks and voltages....so of course a chip running slower and at lower voltage and without hyperthreading will probably run cooler.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 4, 2017)

Seems like a sensor error.  Not surprising it is more prominent when idle, we know the built in sensor are less sensitive the lower the temperature.  Idle load means less heat and lower temperatures.  

I'd guess the sensors on the silicon are starting to have issues with the smaller node size.  Intel might need to think about redesigning the sensors in the silicon.


----------



## P4-630 (May 4, 2017)

If I'd upgrade my CPU now, I'd take a i7 6700K....


----------



## Captain_Tom (May 4, 2017)

Manu_PT said:


> Is not 5%, is up to 35% in some games (rottr) and at stocks speeds, and up to 50% when both max overclocked (on cpu and ddr4).



I can cherry pick too!  Wow it sure is worth almost double the cost for less performance than a $190 CPU:








P4-630 said:


> If I'd upgrade my CPU now, I'd take a i7 6700K....



But then you would be missing out on that 1% IPC increase!!!  How could you leave that much performance on the table?!

The i7-7700K is like Listerine, the burn means it's working!


----------



## P4-630 (May 4, 2017)

Captain_Tom said:


> But then you would be missing out on that 1% IPC increase!!! How could you leave that much performance on the table?!





Don't care about that 1% lol.


----------



## Gasaraki (May 4, 2017)

birdie said:


> In the second graph spikes are exactly one pixel width, so, considering the test took 50 minutes and the width of the image is 720 pixel, each spike lasted under 4 seconds and the instant temperature delta is over 22% which is way too much for a fan to have enough time to negate.
> 
> In other words this picture lacks resolution and I'm inclined to believe it's a sensor malfunction, so the owners of the said "faulty" CPUs may feel safe. Besides, last time I checked, Intel offers a three years warranty.



Agreed. Heat takes time to work in to and out of a heatsink. A temperature spike of 4 secs to 90C out of a max of 100C is nothing.


----------



## kenkickr (May 4, 2017)

I had this issue with the 7700k on a Asus Strix Z270i.  Discovered it with having the voltage set to auto would randomly kick the voltage up over 1.45v and would hit 90+ sometimes 100 Celcius with a  H100.  Set it to stock voltage and didn't see over 55 Celcius at stock settings Now have the proc @ 5GHZ using 1.35v and haven't seen over 76 Celcius.


----------



## Manu_PT (May 4, 2017)

Captain_Tom said:


> I can cherry pick too!  Wow it sure is worth almost double the cost for less performance than a $190 CPU:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, cherry picking, there you go:

https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/04/11/amd_ryzen_5_1600_1400_cpu_review/4

that´s how you effectively test a CPU. Before you jump saying "no one plays at such conditions" let me remind you of 144hz and 240hz gaming, where all the fps are important.


----------



## mcraygsx (May 4, 2017)

ironwolf said:


> How has this only become news?  Seems something like this would have been before now.  Or at least gotten a bit more exposure on the hardware sites.  All the ones I frequent, have not seen mentions of this.



Exactly my point. My own 5.0Ghz 7700K never exceed 76c while sitting on a H110i. I do not plan to De-lid such a fine chip.  Mine is sitting on Asus Maximus IX HERO.


----------



## evernessince (May 4, 2017)

Manu_PT said:


> Is sad how techpowerup is being so biased lately. Was my fav website. If you read rx580 review you will understand.
> 
> As for this "issue", do your research and you will find that making drama news from this is totally biased.
> 
> ...



Hey there Donald!  See you are still making accusations without proof.

Plenty of people have already reported this issue.  I would say it's your word against their's but you haven't added anything to the conversation other than "fake news!".


----------



## Basard (May 4, 2017)

I understand how having your fan spin up to 2000rpm from 1000rpm would be annoying.
I had the same problem with my GPU until i hard-wired the fans.
In spite of what some people are saying in this thread, spikes like this are not normal and should NOT be tolerated.  It's annoying as hell, especially with a loud-ass stock cooler.


----------



## Captain_Tom (May 4, 2017)

Manu_PT said:


> Sure, cherry picking, there you go:
> 
> https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/04/11/amd_ryzen_5_1600_1400_cpu_review/4
> 
> that´s how you effectively test a CPU. Before you jump saying "no one plays at such conditions" let me remind you of 144hz and 240hz gaming, where all the fps are important.



So in your opinion running a bunch of incredibly old games that only use 2 cores is an effective test of modern CPU's?  lol ok buddy.   Please double check your link though, because even the R5 1400 pulls off 240Hz in Lost Planet.  That means there is no discernible difference.

How about a game from this decade:





^Once again it isn't just about "Removing the GPU bottleneck".  If it was just a gpu bottleneck, Ryzen would never take the lead.  Yet here we are and Ryzen is a full 12% faster in 4K, and that is well past "margin of error".  Ryzen is just flat-out better at processing high resolutions than Intel is, and in 1080p it's a laughably small difference.


If you do 240Hz 1080p gaming (which is ridiculous considering how few games support this framerate), then yeah get a stuttering 7700K.


----------



## Captain_Tom (May 4, 2017)

Manu_PT said:


> Is sad how techpowerup is being so biased lately. Was my fav website. If you read rx580 review you will understand.
> 
> As for this "issue", do your research and you will find that making drama news from this is totally biased.
> 
> ...



Erhhh, what are you talking about?

If anything I sometimes get the feeling TPU is biased towards Nvidia.   Overall though TPU is very fair, and in fact I would say they have become _more _fair lately.


----------



## NeDix! (May 4, 2017)

Manu_PT said:


> Sure, cherry picking, there you go:
> 
> https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/04/11/amd_ryzen_5_1600_1400_cpu_review/4
> 
> that´s how you effectively test a CPU. Before you jump saying "no one plays at such conditions" let me remind you of 144hz and 240hz gaming, where all the fps are important.



Agree, people is 100% hyped to play at 640x480 with a 240hz monitor, i mean just imaginate play at 640x480 in a 4k 240hz, damn i men can just dream  /s

On topic, yes its true than intel IPC push more fps but i havent see any 240hz benchmark review between ryzen and intel, and play CSGO at 240fps+ isnt big deal for ryzen too.


----------



## Manu_PT (May 4, 2017)

Captain_Tom said:


> So in your opinion running a bunch of incredibly old games that only use 2 cores is an effective test of modern CPU's?  lol ok buddy.   Please double check your link though, because even the R5 1400 pulls off 240Hz in Lost Planet.  That means there is no discernible difference.
> 
> How about a game from this decade:
> 
> ...



Any game supports 240hz, and it is miles better than 60hz or 144hz, specially for e-sports, period. You really want to know the percentage of gamers that use such high resolutions? Go n steam stats and check for yourself. Oh yeah I know that in 3 years many gamers will be using 4k, but in 3 years you will also have much better CPUs. And there isn´t such thing as "ryzen being better than Intel at high resolutions"; is all error margin, because GPU is strained on those conditions, not CPU. Prolly you would get the same results on 90% of the games, with an i3 + GTX1070 at 4k.



NeDix! said:


> Agree, people is 100% hyped to play at 640x480 with a 240hz monitor, i mean just imaginate play at 640x480 in a 4k 240hz, damn i men can just dream  /s
> 
> On topic, yes its true than intel IPC push more fps but i havent see any 240hz benchmark review between ryzen and intel, and play CSGO at 240fps+ isnt big deal for ryzen too.



You didn´t get it. I´m not saying me or someone plays at 640x480, but if a CPU can provide you 30% more frames that can mean the difference between 240fps and 180fps at 1080p and medium graphic settings with a good GPU. That´s the whole point of these Hardocp benchmarks, so you can get an idea of the real percentage difference between the CPUs on game engines.

As for Ryzen and CS GO you are wrong again. 7700k at 4,6ghz provides you 350-400fps in any condition, while on Ryzen you are in the house of 200s, wich for CS GO e-sports is low. An overclocked 7600k for CS is better than Ryzen. Now talk about "the future of multi threaded games" that no one cares about. CS GO is the 2nd most played game on PC and e-sports, and will remain like that.

You need to open your minds and understand that each case is different. Ryzen might be fine for you, but Intel is better at 240hz competitive gaming, period. Wether you despise that kind of experience, that´s a different story. So just don´t come and say that everyone should get a Ryzen because Intel is not worth it etc etc. We all want different things from our PCs.

If someone wants e-sports, why would this person buy a CPU that is better for Adobe Suites, Blender and streaming? If someone wants producitviy why would he buy a higher priced quad core 8 threaded CPU? Simple maths. Keep being ignorant.


----------



## Bandalo (May 4, 2017)

Given the duration of these spikes (on the order of 3-7 sec), it's possible the temp sensor on the chip is just close to a high-temp component of the core.  

You jump from 0-100% load for something, either foreground or a background task.  The core temp naturally jumps immediately, but it takes a few seconds for the heat to start to spread to the surrounding silicon and then the heatspreader.  In that time, the local temp could get fairly high.  If the sensor was far away from the core, you'd see a gradual increase then decrease.  The closer the sensor is to the core, the more pronounced the spikes will be.


----------



## Aretak (May 4, 2017)

Mine was incredibly spiky when I had it. Far more so than any previous Intel chip I'd owned. The delayed spin up/down options in my Asus Z270 Prime seemed non-functional too, meaning I had to use AI Suite in the end to stop my CPU fan spinning up even when doing something like opening Chromium, as the CPU would spike from the high 20s to the mid-50s and trigger it. Load temperatures were _okay_ (by Kaby Lake's standards) with an NH-U14S, but the fluctuations were annoying and one of the reasons I ditched it for an R7 1700.


----------



## Manu_PT (May 4, 2017)

@Bandalo this happens since Skylake gen on non K CPUs and on K overclocked CPUs with voltage set on AUTO or without an offset. These are not any news, is just an article to cause drama, because Techpowerup is like that now. Just need to pay attention to their last articles and reviews to conclude that, where a GPU that draws almost double the power and has a 5% increase in performance, is rated more than 9.0.

IF this was a real problem, it wouldn´t appear only 1 year and half after the release.

There was a time where this website was totally unbiased and my fav one to read about hardware. It isn´t like that anymore and isn´t only me saying it. Maybe I´m one of the few that bothers coming here to write it. Just pay attention to other hardware forums and you will see what´s happening with techpowerup.

Right now GamersNexus and Hardocp are 2 good unbiased websites that put the facts and the scientific graphs in your face, and you make your conclusions.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 4, 2017)

For having a 7700K and de-lidded I have not seen such a case in the proclaimed temperature spikes.

I ALWAYS have my temperature monitoring program on straight at boot up and haven't seen any problems here.


----------



## Bandalo (May 4, 2017)

Manu_PT said:


> @Bandalo this happens since Skylake gen on non K CPUs and on K overclocked CPUs with voltage set on AUTO or without an offset. These are not any news, is just an article to cause drama, because Techpowerup is like that now. Just need to pay attention to their last articles and reviews to conclude that, where a GPU that draws almost double the power and has a 5% increase in performance, is rated more than 9.0.
> 
> IF this was a real problem, it wouldn´t appear only 1 year and half after the release.
> 
> ...



I was making my comments based strictly on the graphs provided and what I know of EE and heat transfer.  I'm not saying there is or isn't a design flaw or problem.  Honestly I'm quite sure the CPUs are perfectly fine, and it's probably more an issue with how the temps are being tracked than anything else.   A 90C spike for 4 seconds isn't going to do anything to a CPU that's rated for 100C continuous.  

Adjust your fans on a 10 second average of temp rather than the instantaneous temp,   and you'd never have an issue.


----------



## Manu_PT (May 4, 2017)

I seen an Office PC with a i5 4670 non K running at 90º load for 3 years everyday with a stock cooler, and the cpu is still alive. CPU temperatures concerns on the internet are overrated as f, because people don´t actually experience the stuff before talking. Killing a CPU these days is so hard that you can´t even imagine, unless you mess with the pins.

So no, a sensor read error won´t kill your 350 bucks CPU. Nice drama tho


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 4, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> For having a 7700K and de-lidded I have not seen such a case in the proclaimed temperature spikes.
> 
> I ALWAYS have my temperature monitoring program on straight at boot up and haven't seen any problems here.



what would be funny is if all these guys didn't notice windows 10 updating in the background.


----------



## Kyuuba (May 4, 2017)

Manu_PT said:


> I seen an Office PC with a i5 4670 non K running at 90º load for 3 years everyday with a stock cooler, and the cpu is still alive. CPU temperatures concerns on the internet are overrated as f, because people don´t actually experience the stuff before talking. Killing a CPU these days is so hard that you can´t even imagine, unless you mess with the pins.
> 
> So no, a sensor read error won´t kill your 350 bucks CPU. Nice drama tho


Same, I bought a 4770K on september 2013 and always with the stock Intel cooler, when gaming was as hot as 90ºC sometimes, man, it is still alive and running just like day 1, i have recently bought a CM 212 Evo for fun and overclocked the cpu to a decent 4.3 ghz and worked excellent, it can now avoid throttling thanks to the new cooler, i gave it to my father when i bought the new cpu on jannuary, the only reason why i bought an AIO cooler is to avoid throttling, not because it's going to die due high temp, having that obsesion with temperatures takes away the fun, being worried all time for such little things like that, i mean who keep these cpus for more than 4 years? and who does is probably a person who is not into that world of gamers or simply a very simple person, luckily my cpu doesn't get that hot, i have seen only a max temp of 73ºc on core 1 according to RealTemp and it's not concerning for me at all.


----------



## costeakai (May 4, 2017)

I.v just returned i7 7700 because of high temperature and voltage. Using i5 7500 which behaves much cooler , thank you.


----------



## davidm71 (May 4, 2017)

I think what's going on is some of these motherboard bios over volt the CPU. For example my board at load feeds 1.35 v to the 7600k at stock and while encoding vids temps were in the mid 80s. If your concerned about temps steps to take are upgrade bios, manually dial in vcore at 1.2v and maybe update the ME firmware. Also had to upgrade the heatsink to a better one and put a high static pressure fan on it which saved about 7 degrees. Also going to get a better case all because of Kaby Lake. Dare anyone to run Prime 95 v 28.1 and report your temps. Prepared to be shocked!


----------



## xorbe (May 4, 2017)

No problems here, but I have my oc 7700K setup set to specific voltages.


----------



## snakefist (May 4, 2017)

Anyone remembers that funny looking Pentium (think it was 2 or 3, perhaps) that was put vertically, on a slot on the motherboard? That thing was constantly running at 90C, and was projected like that...


----------



## thesmokingman (May 4, 2017)

But Intel is beyond reproach?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 4, 2017)

xorbe said:


> No problems here, but I have my oc 7700K setup set to specific voltages.


Exactly what works... I bet these others leave the mobo voltages on auto lol


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (May 4, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> The 7700 and 7700k are not exactly "new" CPUs (meaning they have been available for a few months). Why haven't we heard of this before now?


It may be a bug on some newer BIOSes on newer kaby lake mobos, or it could be a silicon error that took months of use to show up.


----------



## zAAm (May 4, 2017)

So from the replies it might be an over-volting issue? Bumping the voltage drastically could definitely explain the bump in temps and could be related to software. Whether that is due to BIOS/microcode/whatever is to be determined though...


----------



## Bandalo (May 4, 2017)

zAAm said:


> So from the replies it might be an over-volting issue? Bumping the voltage drastically could definitely explain the bump in temps and could be related to software. Whether that is due to BIOS/microcode/whatever is to be determined though...



Well, no one here actually KNOWS.  We're all just speculating based on some seriously limited data.


----------



## davidm71 (May 4, 2017)

I looked up the vcore voltage specs on the white paper and it says 1.52 volts. Am I reading this right??


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (May 4, 2017)

FR@NK said:


> My post was referring to the graphs posted.
> 
> Also please understand that heat output increases exponentially when you increase clocks and voltages....so of course a chip running slower and at lower voltage and without hyperthreading will probably run cooler.



Bare in mind that I have a better cooler now and I know that this is the i7 and has more voltage and higher speed but still I had a worse cooler


----------



## FR@NK (May 4, 2017)

davidm71 said:


> I looked up the vcore voltage specs on the white paper and it says 1.52 volts. Am I reading this right??



Thats the absolute maximum voltage which includes spikes. Switching from high load to idle can cause the voltage to spike well above the VID.


----------



## Steevo (May 4, 2017)

Manu_PT said:


> Any game supports 240hz, and it is miles better than 60hz or 144hz, specially for e-sports, period. You really want to know the percentage of gamers that use such high resolutions? Go n steam stats and check for yourself. Oh yeah I know that in 3 years many gamers will be using 4k, but in 3 years you will also have much better CPUs. And there isn´t such thing as "ryzen being better than Intel at high resolutions"; is all error margin, because GPU is strained on those conditions, not CPU. Prolly you would get the same results on 90% of the games, with an i3 + GTX1070 at 4k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CIV and many other games use a frame cap as they use the finishing of one frame to start the calculations of physics or AI of the next frame.

Lastly, there are numerous reports that Ryzen is better at preventing lag and hiccups noticed on Intel setups.


----------



## diatribe (May 4, 2017)

davidm71 said:


> I think what's going on is some of these motherboard bios over volt the CPU. For example my board at load feeds 1.35 v to the 7600k at stock and while encoding vids temps were in the mid 80s. If your concerned about temps steps to take are upgrade bios, manually dial in vcore at 1.2v ...



This is what I did with my MB and it greatly reduced my CPU temperature and eliminated spikes.  

The motherboard manufacturers are trying to squeeze extra performance out of their boards in order to differentiate themselves from their competition and it's causing some erratic CPU behavior.


----------



## nem.. (May 4, 2017)




----------



## davidm71 (May 4, 2017)

Total Recall!


----------



## EarthDog (May 4, 2017)

Didnt read one post... are these AVX/FMA instructions doing it? I dont get what the story is from the occt graphs and lack of direct links...

@fullinfusion 
@newtekie1 
@Raevenlord


----------



## petepete (May 4, 2017)

Completely normal for this small chip - I suspect the small die, will in fact, produce significant heat during milliseconds, along with the overclocked state.

Coming from an i7 920 to a 950 D0 now to this is almost like night and day. The difference in gaming smoothness and performance across the board in all aspects, which are, but not limited to: Microstutters (is that a thing anymore with Skaylake/Kaby lake Architecture? Not with this my EVGA 980 Ti SC Reference card +160 on the core with an extra little +36 , or 38 to 42, but no higher because you don't need to red-line her all the time (but Fans at 90% constant is also fine, as long as you don't get throttling and mind fan noise/use headphones. with 1515-20's being the absolute lottery cards (80 ASIC score), (this Maxwell card doesn't like the voltage being put to the limit it does not do anything but give false hope along with stuttering core clocks/unstable). (Also top core clock does not necessarily mean highest FPS). (Also overclocking memory does nothing in terms of performance, it could actually hinder your max core clock and provide unnecessary heat)

I go to my cousins house and watch his 5820k rig with 980 SLI destroy games like BF1, Doom, GTA, Overwatch, but in terms of single card games like PLAYERUNKNOWN'S BATTLEGROUNDS this system is wayy more smoother I find as opposed to his 5820k @ 4.5 ghz. Don't get me wrong, incredible system for many years to come, but Kaby Lake certainly is an incredible specimen and I love the architecture and what it brings for what I want (I'm an ex pro gamer haha ) . Get this, 1.26 volts and im at 4.52 ghz. How incredible is that? 1.29 V it goes up automatically sometimes when it is working hard, but she doesn't get very hot under my Corsair h100i andd Antec Twelve Hundred. Delidding? Why would I even need to do that? Sure I can autotune this baby on my Maximus Formula and it will hit 5 ghz at around 1.3 volts, but its just a novelty and a number at this point in my opinion and unnecessary.

This Chip is a beast I wouldn't sweat the random temp spikes, I stressed mine in AIDA64 for hours it never want above 79'C AVG and that was at 4.5 Ghz not even 1.3 volts so.. This Kaby Lake is a baby In my honest opinion, love it, even though I paid a lot for the colourful motherboard haha  although I plan to try out Optane and some nvme SSD drives

I want to be that guy who says Intel is milking their consumers yaddayadda but I dont see beast quad cores becoming extinct any time soon (within 5 years at least). This thing plows through games and it was hugely bottlenecked by my old Nehalem (I was lowering settings thinking it was the GPU, now I run everything maxed)

Wouldn't worry about the temperature reading though, run it through AIDA64 for a couple hours to make sure your average is 80 or under preferably, But I am sure you can keep your system with under 90'c ,But I wouldn't do it personally.

tl;dr - I might delid it but it doesn't even hit 60'c in hard gaming, but it is an incredible small chip Hats off to the Intel team for this quad core beast.., Any chip will increasingly rise in temp under hard stress to a certain point incrementally, but I don't see any flaw with Kaby Lake thus far, I love it.


----------



## FireKillerGR (May 5, 2017)

To be honest I have not read all of the comments but I will speak based on personal experience.

I have tested several motherboards with several 7700K's and I found out that my GB mobo was overvolting the cpu on default (VID would reach close to 1.38) compared to other vendors (+0.15v).

Of course it might be a bios version issue but would be cool if we would have the full picture (will have to check more of the comments to see if I missed smth). 

Personally, I had no problems when proper voltages were applied.


----------



## davidm71 (May 5, 2017)

Read this one! Intel tells core i7 7709k owners to stop overclocking!

http://www.pcgamer.com/intels-tells...m_source=facebook&utm_campaign=buffer-maxpcfb


----------



## zAAm (May 5, 2017)

Bandalo said:


> Well, no one here actually KNOWS.  We're all just speculating based on some seriously limited data.



Sure, I wasn't trying to say we KNOW, but my last sentence did make it sound that way. I should've phrased it a bit differently.


----------



## R0H1T (May 5, 2017)

Manu_PT said:


> @Bandalo this happens since Skylake gen on non K CPUs and on K overclocked CPUs with voltage set on AUTO or without an offset. These are not any news, is just an article to cause drama, because Techpowerup is like that now. Just need to pay attention to their last articles and reviews to conclude that, where a GPU that draws almost double the power and has a 5% increase in performance, is rated more than 9.0.
> 
> IF this was a real problem, *it wouldn´t appear* *only 1 year and half after the release*.
> 
> ...


Right because you obviously missed the (two) recent Atom blowups. Intel have tons of money & influence in place to cover up such (bad PR) pieces & they control quite a few tech sites' narrative even today.

Just for instance 
*FYI: You can blow Intel-powered broadband modems off the 'net with a 'trivial' packet stream*
*UPDATE2 Low Bandwidth DoS Attack Can Hammer Virgin Media SuperHub 3*

As for this particular issue, there's not much to go by atm but then again no one looked for the missing 0.5GB either until someone blew the lid off Nvidia's lie


----------



## biffzinker (May 5, 2017)

So Intel is telling everyone that bought a 7700*K* no overclocking in there statement besides removing the heatspreader is a no-no.  So much for that _unlocked_ multiplier.


----------



## ReaperX87 (May 5, 2017)

The problem I have with this is I have a 4790K and I have never seen it just randomly spike up to 90c let alone any temp higher than the idle temps I get on liquid cooling. Of course a company is going to tell you that you shouldnt overclock your processor and that doing so could void your warrenty. That is something we all know going into liquid cooling.  Intel's response to the sensor issue was simply stating that a CPU can see a spike of maybe 5-10 C while doing simple tasks. But in order for the processor to stay at a temp of 90+ for as long as they are in the graph that cpu is under a benchmark or stress test. Its that simple and if someone is having issues with temp spiking why does everyone think its the processor check your motherboard as well.


----------



## RejZoR (May 5, 2017)

I guess this is somewhat end of the line for Intel and they'll have to pull another Core micro architecture from their sleeve. Just ramping up clock is reaching the limits.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 5, 2017)

I love all the self proclaimed experts in this thread!


----------



## Vayra86 (May 5, 2017)

FR@NK said:


> The graphs look fine....the spikes are not random but adjust to the load from OCCT.



No they aren't fine. That graph looks scary as fuck. CPU usage is steady at 100% while the temps spike. Could be a sensor error, but it still triggers everything related to those temps including Intel's throttling. Essentially if your ambient temps go up, these spikes can easily hit the 100C ceiling.

If it is NOT a sensor, and I do see others also say this temp spiking also shows a vCore spike, this behaviour will rapidly decrease the lifespan of this CPU. I'd be very interested in seeing the vCore graph of these runs.

FWIW I have néver seen this temperature spiking on my Intel CPU, even when running Linpack/AVX, and also using OCCT graphs to monitor it.

Could this be a bad batch?


----------



## EarthDog (May 5, 2017)

Why cant it be different instruction sets or activities within the stress test? Does it do that with p95? Linpack? Etc?

All we have is a half assed article which doesnt really explain a damn thing. Sensationalist without a proper explanation..


----------



## Vayra86 (May 5, 2017)

Manu_PT said:


> Sure, cherry picking, there you go:
> 
> https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/04/11/amd_ryzen_5_1600_1400_cpu_review/4
> 
> that´s how you effectively test a CPU. Before you jump saying "no one plays at such conditions" let me remind you of 144hz and 240hz gaming, where all the fps are important.



Hate to break it to ya, but there is only one game engine in use right now that benefits from running at 240hz and that is CS GO, and even then, the benefit versus 120/160 fps is extremely minimal, and definitely NOT worth buying a different processor for, unless all you do is play CS GO - and in that case you have other problems to worry about IMO. Also, you may or may not have noticed, but CS:GO is just one of the most played games on STEAM. In the whole PC gaming market its just a tiny sliver of everything.

If you're actually convinced that 240hz gaming has any use whatsoever for any other game, you're completely deluded. 240hz is marketing for the full 100 %.


----------



## Gundem (May 5, 2017)

Kursah said:


> Quite a while actually. Haswell chips ran hot and K-series were able to hit TJMAX 100C on stock cooling under stress testing. I've seen chips run for years near 90C with no issues. IIRC Haswell was actually started as a mobile CPU, which are generally built to withstand constant heat cycles at or near thermal throttle limits. To me that part of it would be a non-issue. The real issue is these temp spikes, when and how they occur and if they're legitimate or a bug/issue with sensors. Surely wouldn't be the first time (looks at RMA'd Core2 E8600 from 8 years ago...).
> 
> Still doesn't make the issue any less annoying though for those folks going through this.
> 
> I'm pretty damn content with my 4790K atm, it stays cool under air even with a decent OC to 4.8GHz.




Devil's Canyon is a beautiful thing...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 5, 2017)

Ever since I first bought a 2500k I havent been able to run prime95 even at stock due to temps going ridiculously high. Basically use Aida64 these days.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 5, 2017)

And Intels response to all this was "stop overclocking"


----------



## davidm71 (May 5, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Didnt read one post... are these AVX/FMA instructions doing it? I dont get what the story is from the occt graphs and lack of direct links...
> 
> @fullinfusion
> @newtekie1
> @Raevenlord



Just updated my bios on my MSI Mortar Z270M and noticed there is a new feature called 'Reduce cpu ratio while running AVX' and theres a list of negative offset values and the description states its to keep temperatures low while running AVX instruction set programs. So I set it to -4 and ran the latest version of Prime95 that uses the AVX feature set and the temps were like ten degrees lower than before in the 70's and the cpu ratio was 4 points lower at a clock frequency of 3800 mhz vs 4200 mhz. So then I ran the older non-avx version of Prime95 ver 26.x and this time temps were a little higher  in mid 70's at higher frequency of 4200 mhz while all cores loaded at 100 percent. So this tells me that the motherboard manufacturer is aware of the high temps. Also noticed lower voltages being used since the update. Using a thermalright muscle-AXP100R heatsink. Not the best heatsink but intended this system to be a htpc machine Plex server.


----------



## trparky (May 5, 2017)

What the f**k, what the actual f**k?! Really Intel? That's your response?

Shit man, I was on the fence of whether or not I would go Ryzen and this just made my decision easier. F**k off Intel.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 5, 2017)

trparky said:


> What the f**k, what the actual f**k?! Really Intel? That's your response?
> 
> Shit man, I was on the fence of whether or not I would go Ryzen and this just made my decision easier. F**k off Intel.



Intel's just repeating their policy regarding the K CPU, its nothing new that going past specs will void warranty. It's much more interesting to see more data on this supposed issue than it is to flame Intel's response.


----------



## r9 (May 5, 2017)

Captain_Tom said:


> Erhhh, what are you talking about?
> 
> If anything I sometimes get the feeling TPU is biased towards Nvidia.   Overall though TPU is very fair, and in fact I would say they have become _more _fair lately.



I trust the TPU numbers. Draw my own conclusions.
I just can't believe that today year 2017 someone would build enthusiast machine based on quad core cpu.
For me Ryzen 1600/B350 is the way to go. Where you get most bang for you're buck.
And if someone have access to Microcenter they on and off offer $50 off when you bundle cpu+mb.
And Before rx580 was launched and Newegg were clearing stock from rx480, you could get one for $150 after rebate.   
Ryzen 1600/B350/RX480 for $420 that was awesome combo.
With that money you can buy i7 7700k that's it.


----------



## mcraygsx (May 5, 2017)

This response from INTEL really made my day. You are telling not to OC My K series CPU which was clearly marketed for overclockers.

"Intel responds to i7-7700K high temperate issue, tells owners they shouldn't overclock the chips"
"Intel says it found nothing wrong with the CPUs"

Source: http://www.techspot.com/news/69204-intel-responds-i7-7700k-high-temperate-issue-tells.html


----------



## Captain_Tom (May 5, 2017)

Has anyone considered that this bug may be linked to the "Stuttering" problem I have seen several reviewers mention?

It could be that some defect/bug is making this thing spike in temperature, and then it throttles randomly and causes a brief framerate drop...


----------



## Manu_PT (May 5, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> Hate to break it to ya, but there is only one game engine in use right now that benefits from running at 240hz and that is CS GO, and even then, the benefit versus 120/160 fps is extremely minimal, and definitely NOT worth buying a different processor for, unless all you do is play CS GO - and in that case you have other problems to worry about IMO. Also, you may or may not have noticed, but CS:GO is just one of the most played games on STEAM. In the whole PC gaming market its just a tiny sliver of everything.
> 
> If you're actually convinced that 240hz gaming has any use whatsoever for any other game, you're completely deluded. 240hz is marketing for the full 100 %.



You are the typical guy in denial, that usually spams the side chat on a first person shooter making hackusations. Instead of accepting the fact that 240hz monitors and high fps make your aim WAY better. Only possible with aimbot isn´t it?

You are the one deluded. 240hz is the future of e-sports and running CS at 120fps is completly different from running it at 350. And is not only on CS. Same applies to overwatch, Doom, Quake Champions (now in closed beta stage), Battlefield (watch brekk1e playing on twitch and watch wich cpu he uses and his 200fps constant framerate and ask him why). You know next to nothing about competitive gaming.

CS GO is one of the most played games on PC for sure. Steam has the most active users in the PC world, you are full of BS there. Tell me about a first person shooter more played than CS GO on PC. Go on



r9 said:


> I trust the TPU numbers. Draw my own conclusions.
> I just can't believe that today year 2017 someone would build enthusiast machine based on quad core cpu.
> For me Ryzen 1600/B350 is the way to go. Where you get most bang for you're buck.
> And if someone have access to Microcenter they on and off offer $50 off when you bundle cpu+mb.
> ...



Why wouldn´t we buy a quad core CPU if it provides more frames per second in games? If that person wants to PLAY GAMES, not do video production or whatever. The CPU could even have only 1 core, if it provided more framerates, that´s what gamers would buy. Period. Stop making excuses to defend a product over another one. Ryzen is a great CPU and it rapes Intel in many things. Intel rapes AMD in games, period, Doesn´t matter the core count.


----------



## EarthDog (May 5, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Manu_PT (May 5, 2017)

Today was hoping to see an article about Valve ending key resellers websites like G2A or kinguin etc, but nothing appeared here. Talking about a non existant problem on a Intel chip is more important for TPU it seems


----------



## nem.. (May 5, 2017)

http://wccftech.com/intel-i7-7700k-owners-flood-forums-with-overheating-complaints/


----------



## FR@NK (May 6, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> No they aren't fine. That graph looks scary as fuck. CPU usage is steady at 100% while the temps spike.



Just because windows is reporting 100% CPU usage doesnt mean the processor core is being completely stressed at all times. The large data set is larger then what can fit in the cache so there will be some cycles when the execution units are waiting for data from system memory. You can easily test this yourself by running occt for 30 mins and comparing your temps graph to the ones in this post.


----------



## nem.. (May 6, 2017)

Core i7-7700K y Core i5-7600K Ultra, Pro and Advanced ,

https://www.caseking.de/search?sSearch=Core+i7-7700K+Ultra+@+5.10+GHz+
http://der8auer.com/

source; https://elchapuzasinformatico.com/2017/05/core-i7-7700k-core-i5-7600k-ultra-pro-advanced-la-venta/











lol look how cheap are this

Core i7-7700K Ultra @ 5.10 GHz – 649.90 euros
 Core i7-7700K Pro @ 4.90 GHz – 459.90 euros
 Core i7-7700K Advanced @ 4.80 GHz – 439.90 euros

Core i5-7600K Ultra @ 5.20 GHz –439.90 euros
 Core i5-7600K Pro @ 4.90 GHz – 289.90 euros
 Core i5-7600K Advanced @ 4.80 GHz – 279.90 euros ..


----------



## cadaveca (May 6, 2017)

mcraygsx said:


> "Intel responds to i7-7700K high temperate issue, tells owners they shouldn't overclock the chips"


Intel DID NOT say "do not OC"... they say it "wasn't recommended" (because weird things happen when you OC). There is a very specific difference in those two statements.

BTW, Intel warranties OC on their CPUs, but only if you purchase an additional warranty. you can do so here (7700K is $30):

https://click.intel.com/tuningplan/

So, if you OC, and your chip does not behave like you'd like, Intel will replace it for you, for a small fee. So they very much DO support OC, but they do not cover such issues directly related to cooling or temperatures, since this should be something that is assumed might be a problem, and should be dealt with by the end user buying a cooler capable of keeping the CPU at suitable temperatures. If a user is worried about temps, then they need to either get a better cooler, or back off the OC. That's it.

I cannot believe this is a news item. FFS, even I'm getting a bit tired of such posting that are kind of blowing things out of proportion, and at the least exaggerating things.


----------



## EarthDog (May 6, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Intel DID NOT say "do not OC"... they say it "wasn't recommended" (because weird things happen when you OC). There is a very specific difference in those two statements.
> 
> BTW, Intel warranties OC on their CPUs, but only if you purchase an additional warranty. you can do so here (7700K is $30):
> 
> ...


Thanks isnt enough... QFT!!


----------



## FireFox (May 6, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> The 7700 and 7700k are not exactly "new" CPUs (meaning they have been available for a few months). Why haven't we heard of this before now?



Because none of you did something about it, while we at Intel community Forum complained and we even wrote/explained to a few known Forums our problem.

It's 3 months and a few days that we are fighting this war and finally something is happening.


----------



## sergionography (May 6, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Intel DID NOT say "do not OC"... they say it "wasn't recommended" (because weird things happen when you OC). There is a very specific difference in those two statements.
> 
> BTW, Intel warranties OC on their CPUs, but only if you purchase an additional warranty. you can do so here (7700K is $30):
> 
> ...



So you mean to tell me they charge an extra 50 bucks for a K version and then 30 dollars if you actually wanna overclock? And if you arent pleased another small fee to replace it? GREAT!


----------



## cadaveca (May 6, 2017)

sergionography said:


> So you mean to tell me they charge an extra 50 bucks for a K version and then 30 dollars if you actually wanna overclock? And if you arent pleased another small fee to replace it? GREAT!


There is not another small fee; the $30 covers the replacement. Anything that happens under OC is up to you; Intel only warranties "stock" operation (this does not include using XMP).

Frankly, I have no problem paying $30 to replace a dead chip from OC; it settles the karmic debt of trying to RMA something I knowingly broke. I actually wish AMD would offer the same, TBH, and I would talk about them doing so just as much as I have about Intel's Tuning Plan.


----------



## R-T-B (May 6, 2017)

Maybe it's my overkill cooling, but I've never noticed any temp spikes and I regularly Prime95 stability test my chip with pretty much pure AVX/FMA3 instructions.

Not saying it's not an issue, but maybe it does not effect all chips, chipsets, or microcodes?


----------



## FireFox (May 6, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Maybe it's my overkill cooling,


----------



## R-T-B (May 6, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


>



If you had a bunch of 3000RPM Sunon Maglevs blowing through your heatsinks (big Noctua ones too), what would you call it?

I literally keep my PC in another room because of the noise generated.


----------



## biffzinker (May 6, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> I literally keep my PC in another room because of the noise generated.


But then you don't have this beautiful but quiet running beast to look over at.


----------



## R-T-B (May 6, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> But then you don't this beautiful but quiet running beast to look over at.



Indeed, all I hear is the sweet sound of silence.


----------



## FireFox (May 6, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Indeed, all I hear is the sweet sound of silence.



I don't hear anything because that's why i have headphones.


----------



## zAAm (May 6, 2017)

trparky said:


> What the f**k, what the actual f**k?! Really Intel? That's your response?
> 
> Shit man, I was on the fence of whether or not I would go Ryzen and this just made my decision easier. F**k off Intel.



I hate to admit it, but I do feel somewhat similar... Like this might just be the tiniest push needed to throw me off the fence into the Ryzen camp...


----------



## EarthDog (May 6, 2017)

Lol, see ya!


----------



## FireFox (May 6, 2017)

nem.. said:


> Core i7-7700K Ultra @ 5.10 GHz – 649.90 euros



Funny funny funny, 649€ just because it can be OC'ed 5.10, i sell you mine for 400€ 5.0ghz 1.31V


----------



## EarthDog (May 6, 2017)

No different than...

https://siliconlottery.com

...in fact, its better binned.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 6, 2017)

If a processor is "marketed" for its overclocking features, then buyers should be able to overclock (within reason) without voiding the warranty. But what's "within reason"? I think to be fair and to protect both the maker and the consumer, the overclocking limits/specs should be published too. And if a user pushes beyond those specs, then and only then should voiding the warranty be an issue. 

If the processor is not marketed as supporting overclocking, then IMO, it is fair to void the warranty if overclocked. 

I think if you delid any processor, you automatically take matters into your own hands and accept the fact you have voided the warrant as that is clearly an unauthorized modification.


----------



## EarthDog (May 6, 2017)

Bill_Bright said:


> I think if you delid any processor, you automatically take matters into your own hands and accept the fact you have voided the warrant as that is clearly an unauthorized modification.


You do. Delidding isnt covered in the overclocking plan.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 6, 2017)

You are right and I know delidding voids the warranty. I did not word that right. My "I think" was meant to mean delidders must accept they void the warranty. 

You can buy a new Porsche and race it down the street and your warranty is still good. But if you modify the engine then race it, you are on your own.


----------



## 64K (May 6, 2017)




----------



## EarthDog (May 6, 2017)

LOL, +1... and I do it, a lot, too!!


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 6, 2017)

But cars are not - when done in the right context. In this case, it was about warranties and how unauthorized modifications void the warranty. Sorry if you cannot see how the comparison works.

What if I told you making posts for the sole purpose of criticizing others is stupid because it just degrades threads and contributes nothing for the OP?


----------



## EarthDog (May 6, 2017)

Heh, I guess you can't see the humor (though I see your point...)... have a little fun Grandpa Bill!  

He's dropped that meme on others before... don't feel singled out. 

(unsubscribed so I don't have to hear a repeated explanation...note)


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 6, 2017)

Oh, my reply was not taken as a joke? Wonder why?  

For the record, I have seen the anti-car comment before - but it didn't apply then as it didn't apply now. Analogies have been used for centuries because they work. Most people are familiar with cars. And using cars would be better than saying replacing the trigger kit on a G17 with an aftermarket kit voids the warranty too. People also seem to forget that not everyone reading and following these threads are advanced users.


----------



## trparky (May 6, 2017)

Bill_Bright said:


> If a processor is "marketed" for its overclocking features, then buyers should be able to overclock


I'd have to agree with you on that. Intel really screwed the pooch here.

Not only has Intel been given a whammy by AMD but they also managed to shoot themselves in the foot. Good going Intel.  Now all they need to do is bring out the RPG to shoot their foot clean off and we'll all have fun.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 6, 2017)

trparky said:


> Not only has Intel been given a whammy by AMD but they also managed to shoot themselves in the foot.


If I had to guess, it was company lawyers doing the shooting - though the marketing dept might want to keep out of sight for away.

That said, not sure AMD did much here as the Ryzens have not yet proven themselves to be the king of the hill - yet. Intel still has the much deeper pockets and resources. And they sure don't want to get spanked by AMD as happened in the past when it took almost 8 years to recover. So don't count Intel down for the count yet.


----------



## trparky (May 6, 2017)

Pissing off enthusiasts like they just have is usually not a good thing to do. Yeah, probably the feckless lawyers did that.


----------



## 64K (May 6, 2017)

Bill_Bright said:


> If I had to guess, it was company lawyers doing the shooting - though the marketing dept might want to keep out of sight for away.
> 
> That said, not sure AMD did much here as the Ryzens have not yet proven themselves to be the king of the hill - yet. Intel still has the much deeper pockets and resources. And they sure don't want to get spanked by AMD as happened in the past when it took almost 8 years to recover. So don't count Intel down for the count yet.



As would I and there will probably be news soon of a miraculous breakthrough in 10nm manufacturing and Intel will Ryzen-above AMD as per usual.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 6, 2017)

trparky said:


> Pissing off enthusiasts like they just have is usually not a good thing to do.


I agree. They probably should have stopped production and pulled the processors from from the shelves, then rebranded and repackaged them with specific limited OC capabilities. It would still have been a PR nightmare, but perhaps not as bad.


64K said:


> ...and Intel will *Ryzen-above* AMD as per usual.


lol


----------



## fusseli (May 7, 2017)

I haven't noticed any temp spikes but I've only been running a few days.  Stock vcore and 4.6 is all I have tried and it idles in the 20s.  A big upgrade from my fx8350 at 4.4.

I have noticed fan throttling up and down quickly but I'm not sure I can rule out Asus bugs at this point.  I have been having fan problems on my z270h, Asus software doesn't work and overrides its own bios fan control and sets the case fans at 100%.  Really annoying, but uninstalling AI Suite fixed it and bios qfan works again.  It's the latest bios, 906 I think.


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 14, 2017)

Manu_PT said:


> Sure, cherry picking, there you go:
> 
> https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/04/11/amd_ryzen_5_1600_1400_cpu_review/4
> 
> that´s how you effectively test a CPU. Before you jump saying "no one plays at such conditions" let me remind you of 144hz and 240hz gaming, where all the fps are important.



You don't want to go there, b/c, well....have you seen the quake 2 software rendering benches? LOL.
AMD doesn't have (probably over) 8 years of optimization for EVERYTHING.

There's a lot more in the tank, but getting the bums to do it is going to be painful.


----------



## revin (May 14, 2017)

There was a couple members that had this very issue after launch and they got rid of the systems because of it.
They even quoted some reviewers that had had the same issue at that time so not sure why it's news now if it was already starting on launch of the chip then there must have been a batch or something that has some issue involved either still ongoing or the batch is showing up with complaints more often now.
Would like to know if there was a *combination of M/B* with the chips that are most prone to the spiking, or the* batch numbers*.........................................................OTOH others here had no issues and still don't


----------



## Prima.Vera (May 15, 2017)

This is a very big issue imo. Not sure why users are not bitching more about Intel regarding this. Maybe not enough have bought this useless CPU? (Useless compared with the previous gen)


----------



## ratirt (May 15, 2017)

For me this is not an issue cause I don't own 7700K  But I feel the pain of others having this problem. Buying "K" series to OC and then producer say don't do it because its overheating or something. Bummer really.


----------



## mcraygsx (May 22, 2017)

ratirt said:


> For me this is not an issue cause I don't own 7700K  But I feel the pain of others having this problem. Buying "K" series to OC and then producer say don't do it because its overheating or something. Bummer really.



Maybe we should ask for a refund for False Advertisement. Obviously "K" series are targeted towards Enthusiasts who love overclocking.


----------



## EarthDog (May 23, 2017)

Sweet lord...sucked back in..lol



mcraygsx said:


> Maybe we should ask for a refund for False Advertisement. Obviously "K" series are targeted towards Enthusiasts who love overclocking.


Ironic you agreed with dave post, and mine, which is more or less a polar opposite. 

Intel has never really supported overclocking or helped with it. Sure, they unlocked a few cpus, but, they dont support it. For a price you can still warranty it.

Think of it another way, does Honda support modifying thier engines? Or are 3rd parties doing it? (Yay more car analogies!). You get into a liabilty issue if you support running anythimg outsoie of its specifications. Makes sense, their stance. 



Bill_Bright said:


> Oh, my reply was not taken as a joke? Wonder why?  .


ha, lol, with respect, it was more because of your dry personality that tends to come across on here...


----------



## ratirt (May 23, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Sweet lord...sucked back in..lol
> 
> 
> Ironic you agreed with dave post, and mine, which is more or less a polar opposite.
> ...


Cars again? really? Intel stated that "K" series CPU's with unlocked multiplayer are for overclocking enthusiasts. (From that you know they do support it cause it's unlocked). Never heard that Honda would allow to modify cars in a 3rd party(none of the manufacturers allow it) warehouse but you can modify it with Honda mechanics which can make all the adjustments you want and would even advise which way you should go.  
Don't make an example with cars if you don't know how to use those or when the example you give is simply not in the right place.


----------



## Caring1 (May 23, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Think of it another way, does Honda support modifying thier engines? Or are 3rd parties doing it? (Yay more car analogies!). You get into a liabilty issue if you support running anythimg outsoie of its specifications. Makes sense, their stance.


Both actually, Honda modifies, and third parties modify, all covered by warranty. Car analogies aren't always suitable.


----------



## EarthDog (May 23, 2017)

Honda refused to tell me anything more than public specs or help with my b16a2. I had to do everything (sleeving, boosting, tuning etc, third party. No warranties. Has that changed since 15 years ago? My analogy was applicable 15 years ago. Lol!

But car analogies suck... lol


----------



## ratirt (May 23, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Honda refused to tell me anything more than public specs or help with my b16a2. I had to do everything (sleeving, boosting, tuning etc, third party. No warranties. Has that changed since 15 years ago? My analogy was applicable 15 years ago. Lol!
> 
> But car analogies suck... lol


Maybe it's country dependent. Come to think of it INTEL's global and it's statement is global as well. No matter of countries in terms of the "K" series.


----------



## EarthDog (May 23, 2017)

Dont know.. I just know they wouldn't touch my 2000 Civic Si and I had a fist full of cash...multiple dealerships said to hit 3rd party tuners, so I did. 

As far as Intel, again, I understand, they allow it (with a K processor), but do not SUPPORT it. If they supported it, then they would be liable. Makes complete sense to me. I also see where people are coming from though... why would they allow it, but not support it?


----------



## ratirt (May 23, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Dont know.. I just know they wouldn't touch my 2000 Civic Si and I had a fist full of cash...multiple dealerships said to hit 3rd party tuners, so I did.
> 
> As far as Intel, again, I understand, they allow it (with a K processor), but do not SUPPORT it. If they supported it, then they would be liable. Makes complete sense to me. I also see where people are coming from though... why would they allow it, but not support it?


If you are from US and i can see you are from Ohio Bro Japanese cars on US market are totally different, made for the US market. I haven't seen a car with a displacement lower than 2.5(which is crap) in USA while in Europe 2.0 is a decent one. Totally different cars even if it is the same model. I saw one back in later 90's Toyota Celica 4x4 1998 where the engine was 2.2. You wouldn't find that car in Europe. In Europe was 2.0 and even if it is same model and production year the engines and everything under the hood looked like a different car.
Also a friend of mine shipped a Toyota (not sure about the model and it doesn't matter) from USA to Europe. Went to the Toyota dealer for a automatic gear fix (swap). The guys at Toyota said that this car doesn't exist in Europe and they can do nothing about it. He had to ship it back to US and fix it there. You can see that it does depend on the car and the market.

Back to the subject. with processors it is totally different All that is different about the CPU is that they can be shipped from a different region and have slightly different silicon. (Intel products from USA and other regions across the world) USA silicon was slightly better with thermals and OC potential even if it was same stepping and same processor. I hope that proves my point that car examples are not always in the right place comparing those to CPU's and the CPU's market.


----------



## EarthDog (May 23, 2017)

It doesnt. Not sure what your story about tje marlet have to do with anything. 

Silicon is different from each wafer period. Doesnt matter where it comes from. In my many years of overclocking, when batches actually mattered, ive never heard of a regional bias for better cpus. Never. Each wafer is different.


----------



## ratirt (May 24, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> It doesnt. Not sure what your story about tje marlet have to do with anything.
> 
> Silicon is different from each wafer period. Doesnt matter where it comes from. In my many years of overclocking, when batches actually mattered, ive never heard of a regional bias for better cpus. Never. Each wafer is different.


It's about your car examples which are not in the right place here and you are wrong about the car tuning. For USA don't expect different. all other places don't have that problem.
Each silicon is different. I will try to find that article about it. it was I think with intel's skylake i7's. Silicon's from one factory in comparison to other were better. in general not wafer to wafer and i'm talking about thermals which is an indicator of a OC potential in some way.


----------



## EarthDog (May 24, 2017)

Lol, im not wrong about what honda does here in the US... at least, they didnt do it 15 years ago. Maybe they do now and maybe they do in other countries, but they sure didnt then, and i live in the US, so.....please understand my context.

Cant wait for the link.


----------



## ratirt (May 24, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Lol, im not wrong about what honda does here in the US... at least, they didnt do it 15 years ago. Maybe they do now and maybe they do in other countries, but they sure didnt then, and i live in the US, so.....please understand my context.
> 
> Cant wait for the link.


You are wrong to pick a car example in CPU's department. It doesn't apply here.


----------



## EarthDog (May 24, 2017)

Lol...ok. just tag me when you get that silicon link. Im taking the blue pill.


----------



## ratirt (May 24, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Lol...ok. just tag me when you get that silicon link. Im taking the blue pill.


Not necessary to take one but that's on you bro. I shall tag you for sure.


----------



## revin (May 24, 2017)

ratirt said:


> Silicon's from one factory in comparison to other were better.


That's happened somewhat with Intel before like when the Malaysia chips were most always the creme of the crop for the O/C lottery cant remember which one's stood out the most [myQ6700, 3.4P4EE and my current 2600K all Maylay]
It was usually a hot topic on the "where" people were getting them, seems like now days it's just null. 
Back in the "slocket" celeron days, though pretty much any chip would hit the lottery. My 600 was 928.
Heard that quite a few DC's from Vietnam had pretty good O/C with lower VID's even though higher VID's still O/C about the same.
Till there is some Data about the lot's of these spiky chips it's anybody's guess.


----------



## BiggieShady (May 30, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Im taking the blue pill.





ratirt said:


> Not necessary to take one



 You two should clarify is it a Morpheus blue pill or the one grandpa takes on special occasion


----------



## EarthDog (May 30, 2017)

I dont need grandpa's w/ratirt... 



...wonder if that link is ever going to show up. Must be in newsgroups since its taken like 6 days so far!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 31, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> I dont need grandpa's w/ratirt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...wonder if that link is ever going to show up. Must be in newsgroups since its taken like 6 days so far!




Hey Ratirt , hows about you conclude one load of bs posting before cranking up on another?


----------



## EarthDog (May 31, 2017)

In a way... hes right... but there can still be average or below average wafers/cpus from each area. Its all dependent on the silicon that hits the fab, not necessarily the location....thats jjst where the better wafer happens to land. The process to turn it into a cpu is the same.


----------



## Condelio (Jun 1, 2017)

kenkickr said:


> I had this issue with the 7700k on a Asus Strix Z270i.  Discovered it with having the voltage set to auto would randomly kick the voltage up over 1.45v and would hit 90+ sometimes 100 Celcius with a  H100.  Set it to stock voltage and didn't see over 55 Celcius at stock settings Now have the proc @ 5GHZ using 1.35v and haven't seen over 76 Celcius.



for science... what cpu cooler are you using? nice temps! =)


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 6, 2017)

Condelio said:


> for science... what cpu cooler are you using? nice temps! =)


Corsair H100 w/ Corsair 120 AP fans.  Soon will be under a custom loop.


----------

